# Need Elle (me) for Services? COME HERE [online]



## Elle00 (Jun 22, 2020)

Need help watering your plants?
Need help re-planting?
Need help de-weeding?
Need help with your island design?
Need help with storage?
Need help with anything?

Come to Elle for your services needs!!

Service Fee (IGBs, NMTs, TBTs, & furniture)

*Watering Prices Varies depending on how large the plot is.
•0-30 plants (small)
•31-60 plants (medium)
•61-90 plants (large)
•Over 91 (extra large)
Must Provide the Watering Cans or additional fee!

*Re-planting Varies depending on how many plants.
•0-30 plants (small)
•31-60 plants (medium)
•61-90 plants (large)
•Over 91 (extra large)
Must Provide the Shovel or additional fee!

*Island Design
•Will help out in overseeing your island design and share my opinion.
•No fee necessary unless satisfied!

*Restarting your Island?
•Store items you’ll want for the new island at my island !
- 0-2 days 5NMTs or 5TBTs or 50k
- 3-6 days 10NMTs or 10TBTs or 100k
- More than a week 20NMTS or 20TBTs or 200k

*Anything
•Can be your personal shopper or looker
-Not always online? Need a certain item?
-Don’t worry I will purchase it for you or look for it for you.

Come and Fill out a form!!

** Everything negotiable! Will act according to your needs and capability!!

•FORM•
IGN:
Island Name:
Availability - Need now or have a couple of hours to wait?

Time Zone: PST

Hope to work with you soon!
Please comment a  to know who read the whole thing lol.

Thank you!!


----------



## Amber~Eddy (Jun 22, 2020)

How much for watering medium plot


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 22, 2020)

Amber~Eddy said:


> How much for watering medium plot


Sent you a pm!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 22, 2020)

@ThatOneMarshalFangirl


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 23, 2020)

@airysuit


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump!!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump!!


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 23, 2020)

IGN: G-Brass
Island Name: CHUD Heap
Availability - pretty much all day, but I'm on now
Time Zone: PST



Need a small amount of flowers watered is all! Patch of 9 green mums, patch of 6 purple mums, patch of 4 breeding roses.


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 24, 2020)

hi! 

IGN: Dawn
Island Name: Palplace
Availability - I'll be available for the next hours ^-^
Time Zone: brussels gmt +2 

I would like a small flower field to be watered! what is your price and will you be available today?


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 24, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> hi!
> 
> IGN: Dawn
> Island Name: Palplace
> ...



PM’d you!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jun 25, 2020)

IGN: Chuck
Island Name: Eventide
Availability - Now and probably for the next couple hours

Time Zone: EST

Need a medium sized amount of flowers watered.


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 25, 2020)

IGN: Shelby
Island Name: La Tortuga
Availability - Need now or have a couple of hours to wait? Now and for the next hour.

I need help picking up weeds and sticks and design ideas.


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bump!!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 27, 2020)

Open Folks!!


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jun 27, 2020)

Need some help again if you're interested!

IGN: Chuck
Island Name: Eventide
Availability - Now and probably for the next couple hours

Time Zone: EST

Need a large sized amount of flowers watered.


----------



## healingwind (Jun 28, 2020)

IGN: Aiden 
Island Name: Luckbound 
Availability - now or 10am est to 12pm EST preferred 

I would like to request watering for a medium sized amount of flowers. I'd specifically like them to be those east of my house directly with the ones west of it ignored. You can also ignore lone yellow roses.

Edit: Forgot the


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 28, 2020)

healingwind said:


> IGN: Aiden
> Island Name: Luckbound
> Availability - now or 10am est to 12pm EST preferred
> 
> I would like to request watering for a medium sized amount of flowers. I'd specifically like them to be those east of my house directly with the ones west of it ignored. You can also ignore lone yellow roses.


I can do your plot before 12pm est!! Around 1145 est?


----------



## healingwind (Jun 28, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> I can do your plot before 12pm est!! Around 1145 est?


Sounds good to me! How much would it be?


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey hey I’m open leave a form down below


----------



## Treeleaf (Jun 30, 2020)

IGN: Noni
Island Name: Leaf
Availability: Right now would be fine. 

Can you water a small patch of flowers? I'll provide watering cans.


----------



## caracupcakes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hiya! No idea if you are still doing this but if so...
IGN: Cara
Island Name: Meirion
Availability: Can wait a few hours

I'd like to request that you store some items for me while I restart my island please!


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 6, 2020)

caracupcakes said:


> Hiya! No idea if you are still doing this but if so...
> IGN: Cara
> Island Name: Meirion
> Availability: Can wait a few hours
> ...


PM’d you hope I wasn’t too late!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Back in Business!! 

Leave orders forms below


----------



## Terrabull (Jul 8, 2020)

IGN: Doug
Island Name: Terrabay
Availability - No rush, mostly available weekday nights after 7 CST.
I need Island consultation!  I'm desperately in need of island planner help!


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 9, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> IGN: Doug
> Island Name: Terrabay
> Availability - No rush, mostly available weekday nights after 7 CST.
> I need Island consultation!  I'm desperately in need of island planner help!


@Terrabull  seems it’s late for you already so  I can visit your island tomorrow at 6 pst which is like 8 cst I believe


----------



## Altyran (Jul 9, 2020)

IGN: Altyran
Island Name: Isla Ceru
Availability - Availability very open. EST, so as of right now it's 10:05 AM. Bed time is usually midnight.

What am I looking for?

I'm overrun with flowers and I need help removing most of them. I don't want to lose my rare hybrids. I'm not quite sure how many there are but I'd be happy to have you over and assess the island to talk about pricing. I can pay in TBT, NMT, or IGB, or some combination if needed.

Edit: I forgot the eyes!


----------



## Terrabull (Jul 9, 2020)

Sounds great!


----------

